# Decodificador BCD 74LS48 no funciona



## rafaeluru (Ene 20, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Estoy intentando utilizar un decodificador BCD a display 7 segmentos cátodo común, pero no he tenido éxitos, el display no muestra ningún número. Lo raro es que sólo funciona con el LT (Lamp test), osea que las salidas están funcionando correctamente, pero luego no muestra ningún número. Alguien sabe porqué puede ser?
Subo el diagrama en el que me basé


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2017)

rafaeluru dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Estoy intentando utilizar un decodificador BCD a _*display 7 segmentos cátodo común*_, pero no he tenido éxitos, el display no muestra ningún número. Lo raro es que sólo funciona con el LT (Lamp test), osea que las salidas están funcionando correctamente, pero luego no muestra ningún número. Alguien sabe porqué puede ser?
> Subo el diagrama en el que me basé
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-B8faOpRSA...kuLWqPRKneM/s1600/Decodificador+BCD+7+seg.jpg



En la imagen SI se esta mostrando un número 

¿ Y la conexión de las entradas ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

La información BCD??? que datos va a mostrar si no hay nada que le ingrese ni estático ni dinámico
Bien dice el titulo decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos si no le ingresas la info BCD no decodifica nada amén de que si no pones el display que corresponda no funcionara.
Las entradas no    deben quedar al aire agrega por ejemplo un contador como el 7490 asi podras ver como cambian los números
Para ese display corresponde el 7447
Las resistencias deberian ser de 220ohms


----------



## miguelus (Ene 20, 2017)

Buenas noches.

Las entradas ABCD no puedes dejarlas al "AIRE", esa forma de conectarlas corresponden un 15 y no producen ninguna salida, estarán todos los segmentos apagados.

Te recomiendo que veas el Data Sheet.

Sal U2


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 20, 2017)

Hola a todos. Primero que nada gracias por tomarse el tiempo de contestar.
Quizá no fuí claro con algunas cosas. Primero que el circuito lo estoy haciendo físicamente, NO virtual, por eso es que en la figura si muestra el número cero, pero porque es un simulador.
En segundo lugar las entradas ABCD si las conecto, sólo que en el dibujo no aparecen. Para que muestre un cero, pongo todas las entradas ABCD a masa, pero aún así no muestra nada. Repito que sólo muestra un 8 cuando el terminal de LT lo pongo a masa, pero eso es sólo para testear el estado de todos los segmentos, luego para operar, el LT debe estar a nivel alto, pero no funciona nada.
Podrá ser que esté fallado??? El IC y no hubo errores en las conexiones, fui muy cuidadoso con eso antes de darle energía.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 21, 2017)

Y que tal si mejor subes una foto de lo que estas haciendo?? si dices que lo has montado sube una foto del montaje, asi es mucho mejor!!


----------



## miguelus (Ene 21, 2017)

Buenos días rafaeluru.

¿Consultaste el Data Sheet?

Por lo que comentas da la impresión que las entradas ABCD las tienes a "1" lógico

Intenta seguir la Tabla de Verdad que viene en el Data Sheet.

Ten en cuenta que ese CI está siendo en utilizado en Millones de equipos y no da problemas, seguramente algo estarás haciendo mal 

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Para que te aparezca algo en la salida pin 3 y 4 a 1 y pin 5 a 0
El pin 5 es LE (Lamp Enable)


----------



## rafaeluru (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Les cuento que finalmente el IC estaba defectuoso. La conexiones eran las correctas, compré otro IC y funcionó excelente. Lamentablemente el vendedor no me devolvió el dinero ya que no garantizan los componentes electrónicos, además que pusieron en duda si lo había conectado bien, cosa que SI hice, porque sin hacer absolutamente ningún cambio en el crcuito, sólo cambiando el IC, el display comenzó a funcionar correctamente. Cosas que pasan.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------

